# Want To Know More About Longines



## Roly300

For a while I've toyed with the idea of getting a "big name" watch to add to my small collection, and having seen a few in town I rather like some of Longines' watches. They are somehow more understated than the Tags, Omegas and Breitlings that I see around. I'm particularly keen on the larger Evidenza chrono and the Legend Diver watches.

However, I notice they occupy a definnite price bracket below Omega, Breitling etc. So, I wonder, are Longines as well made as these other watches? Where does all the extra money go in, say, a Breitling (or is it just brand recognition)? What makes Longines a good watch?

Anyway, I would be very keen to benefit from people's knowledge and experience on this one!


----------



## BGM

Longines are owned by the Swatch company, who also own Omega, so I can't see there being any noticable differences in quality.

I've always admired Longines and have recently toyed with getting one myself.

All I would say is don't be put off by the price (i.e. them being less expensive than the other brands), go try a few on, handle them and if you like them take the plunge. If they cost less than other brands surely this is a bonus!

At the end of the day, buy a watch because you like it, not based on others' perceptions of a brand.


----------



## Griff

The newer Longines have a more standard, less personalised ETA movement than Omega, but are still very good.

Omega IMO are a notch up in quality. Older vintage Longines had rather better in house type movements and are more collectable


----------



## shadowninja

I've seen a Longines Master Collection day date chrono up close. I was very impressed. Such a lovely watch.


----------



## NickD

I can't comment on the Evidenza range as I've not owned one but I do rate this Avigation Big Date which I am wearing

today. It was bought second hand from the 'bay for about Â£250 and is an ideal suit watch IMHO.










I would be tempted to purchase a Legend Diver and very nearly did so when Stuart recently sold his. The other model which catches

my eye is the Hydroquest which seems to me to be a good compromise if you can't afford a Rolex.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## allaction

I think Griff hit the nail on the head, prior to being owned by SWATCH they had there own movements and the older ones have actually gone up in value. That is not to say that the new ones are not any good because they share these with many top makers who have the ETA movements. I own a Longines Legend and have to say it is a stunning watch, I am very pleased with it.


----------



## bobbymonks

In my opinion you can't really go wrong with a Longines for a good quality reasonably priced watch from a respected swiss watchmaker

I know it's up the individual as a 'good' watch is subjective.

But if my opinion, and it is just that, if I own one it can't be bad.

Here take a look at my flagship auto chrono on SS bracelet










I quantify this by my small but high end collection (if you want to see all my watches just ask and I'll post a pic, but I warn you watches good, pic not so)

Also found this in a 'collecting watches' type book, can't remember which one.










As you can see Longines is up there with some of the most respected names in watchmaking


----------



## bobbymonks

Just to add in relation to brand status / standing.

As mentioned by several already they are now owned by the Swatch Group who also own Omega.

According to Swatch, Longines are in the high range of their watch portfolio, and Omega is in their prestigious & luxury range.

I would have to agree with this, although my Longines is a very well made & finished watch, the Omega is better, but then again it cost twice as much.

It all goes back to the same statements made may times here.

"you get what you pay for"

and

"if you like it , buy it"

I hope I'm right in saying that no one on this forum has ever had a watch just because of popular opinion says they should.


----------



## shadowninja

What Maserati is to Ferrari, in a way?


----------



## dombox40

For many years Longines has always been regarded as a well made watch and as someone has said they stand the test of time, there are plenty of vintage models around on the bay. The,ve always been a fovourite of mine and i have a couple of older models including an electric and F300 tuning fork model both nearly forty years and keeping excellent time(seepics) so I would never be put off of buying one and I,m sure the new models will be just as well made.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve got this which IMO is an excellent well made classic looking watch & a bargain at the selling price :thumbup:

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels.*



















I`d really like to get a 39mm blue Hydroconquest some time & quite fancy something from the Spirit range as well B)

Regarding the older Longines in-house movements being more desirable then the modern ones maybe, but at least spares are easily available for the ETAs & are likely to remain so in the future :wink2:


----------



## gallch

allaction said:


> I think Griff hit the nail on the head, prior to being owned by SWATCH they had there own movements and *the older ones have actually gone up in value. *That is not to say that the new ones are not any good because they share these with many top makers who have the ETA movements. I own a Longines Legend and have to say it is a stunning watch, I am very pleased with it.


(my highlighting above)

the older ones have gone up in value recently by reference to Swatch repositioning the modern brand somewhere upscale of where it had been 10 or so years ago.

In the 1960s Longines had brand presence and desirability right up there with the very best.

btw - shadowninja made the "as Maserati is to Ferrari" comparison. I know what you mean but I don't think that's quite right as Ferraris are more expensive but less desirable cars than Maseratis for several reasons imo whereas modern Omegas are generally more expensive than Longines but deservedly so.

Sorry not to have posted much lately - been a bit busy.


----------



## shadowninja

gallch said:


> Ferraris are more expensive but less desirable cars than Maseratis for several reasons


That's the first I've heard. For most car enthusiasts, Ferrari is superior to Maserati. As for those who don't know much about cars, many have probably not heard of Maserati just like most non-watch enthusiasts have never heard of Longines.


----------



## dombox40

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve got this which IMO is an excellent well made classic looking watch & a bargain at the selling price :thumbup:
> 
> *Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`d really like to get a 39mm blue Hydroconquest some time & quite fancy something from the Spirit range as well B)
> 
> Regarding the older Longines in-house movements being more desirable then the modern ones maybe, but at least spares are easily available for the ETAs & are likely to remain so in the future :wink2:


You would,nt like to swap that for a nice minty Services watch wuold you. :lol:


----------



## gallch

shadowninja said:


> gallch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ferraris are more expensive but less desirable cars than Maseratis for several reasons
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first I've heard. For most car enthusiasts, Ferrari is superior to Maserati. *As for those who don't know much about cars, many have probably not heard of Maserati *just like most non-watch enthusiasts have never heard of Longines.
Click to expand...

That's why they are more desirable (not the same as more expensive, or superior) - which is where the analogy with Longines breaks down a bit (as do Maseratis unfortunately...) :lol:


----------



## shadowninja

gallch said:


> shadowninja said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ferraris are more expensive but less desirable cars than Maseratis for several reasons
> 
> 
> 
> That's the first I've heard. For most car enthusiasts, Ferrari is superior to Maserati. *As for those who don't know much about cars, many have probably not heard of Maserati *just like most non-watch enthusiasts have never heard of Longines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why they are more desirable (not the same as more expensive, or superior) - which is where the analogy with Longines breaks down a bit (as do Maseratis unfortunately...) :lol:
Click to expand...

:lol: Think we'll have to disagree, then.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I`ve got this which IMO is an excellent well made classic looking watch & a bargain at the selling price :thumbup:
> 
> *Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I`d really like to get a 39mm blue Hydroconquest some time & quite fancy something from the Spirit range as well B)
> 
> Regarding the older Longines in-house movements being more desirable then the modern ones maybe, but at least spares are easily available for the ETAs & are likely to remain so in the future :wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> You would,nt like to swap that for a nice minty Services watch wuold you. :lol:
Click to expand...

I think not 

But don`t worry, I`ve not forgotten :wink2:


----------

